# PPK/S DA trouble



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I never really noticed it much, mostly because I never shot it with DA the first round. I always insert a mag, then rack the slide. Anyway, practicing with trigger I discovered that when I take the weapon off safe and squeeze the trigger in DA mode, the trigger goes halfway with the normal DA weight, then it hangs up and an additional, rather heavy pull, will complete the firing sequence. I don't have a way to accurately measure the trigger weight, just dead reckoning, but it is definately a lot heavier than I am sure it should be. It definately throws off my sight picture, just dry firing at the light switch on my wall. Now here's the catch, if I take the weapon off safe, and then thumb back the hammer and ease it forward again with the trigger, and try DA again and there is no hang up, just a normal pull until it releases. I still am confused on how the entire safety mechansism works, I haven't fully detail stripped it yet. I suspect it might be a small burr in the mechanism it is hangin up on, it might just go away with time, but I would like to fix it. Any ideas?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take it to a qualified gunsmith and have him deep clean and tune it up. Might cost a few bucks but you will not regret spending the money after you get it back. The key word is qualified. A good gunsmith is worth a lot to you if you find one. Good luck.


----------

